# bosch cx update "Emtb"



## razorrazor (Feb 4, 2017)

Im thinking of updating my bosch cx motor to the latest firmware which enables the "emtb" mode.

Ive installed the speedbox2. Any of you guys know if the tuning still will work?


Is there anyone else who has updated and and have speedbox2 who tryed this?


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Razor
I asked that same question a week ago with no responce.
Please tell me about the speedbox2.
Where did you get it, cost, how difficult to install, what did it do for your top speed, does the speedo still work accurately?
My closest Bosch dealer is 150 miles away to do the firmware update so let us know how you like it.
Seems like most of the responders on this forum have Levos


----------



## razorrazor (Feb 4, 2017)

I got it here in Sweden.. cost me like 110 $ ... got it installed by an cycle store 
ve reached like 50 km/h. but my legs is spinning so fast so ....  

Im guessing it does give power infinitly. if that makes sense... if you change the gearing i guess it would reach much higher speeds..

speedo still is accurate. I like it alot. Its perfect to use on your way home when you just wanna get home quickly. 40 - 50 km/h is pretty fast 


overall im very satisfied!


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Looking at the speedbox 2 also. Says that will show accurate display in kmh only, not mph for us in the states. Not a deal breaker, but something to know before you buy.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

And the argument that no one would ever illegally dongle their emtb again bites the dust.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Harryman said:


> And the argument that no one would ever illegally dongle their emtb again bites the dust.


Moto trails only
Closest Mtn bike only trails, 150 miles away
Pedal assisted Mtn bikes need to pedal like mad to keep up with a coasting non assisted Mtn bike at 30 mph
Battery depleted in 15 miles and with a dongle even sooner
Should I have a guilt trip riding with a Dongle?

jaslas2
Where do you suggest I order a Speedbox 2 ?

Any real world experience and results with placing a magnet on the crank and moving the sensor?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

HR, the mod you mentioned worked with older Bosch systems (an acquaintance had a full suspension Felt that he claimed went 35 mph). However, I've heard that Bosch has modified the programming so you get an error on the display and the system shuts down now. However, I haven't verified the information.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

highroad 2 said:


> Moto trails only
> Closest Mtn bike only trails, 150 miles away
> Pedal assisted Mtn bikes need to pedal like mad to keep up with a coasting non assisted Mtn bike at 30 mph
> Battery depleted in 15 miles and with a dongle even sooner
> ...


Here's the place that has all the links . They say customer service is not great, but you do get the item.The badassbikes one is a refined version of the magnet method. Easy install, no need to open case. Display shows half speed when using. https://www.ebiketuning.com/comparison/bosch-gen2-tuning.html


----------

